# 2014 NEC Handbook eBook vs PDF



## Victory Pete (Jun 29, 2012)

I am about to order my new 2014 NEC and was wondering what the differences are between the eBook and the PDF version.


----------



## luckylerado (Mar 19, 2010)

PDF will be easier to use across devices.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Short answer, I think most people will want the eBook version because it will be more readable on a phone. I haven't seen what the electronic 2014 NEC looks like so these are just predictions based on other ebooks. 

In general PDFs are a fixed layout, no matter what device you read it on, the pages are laid out the same. Generally page 100 will be the same thing whether you look at it on a computer or a phone or a tablet. But it might be brutal to read on a phone. If the PDF doesn't restrict printing, you can print it from any device and it will come out the same. 

The ebook formats lay out the content to fit your device's screen size and the font size you choose. So the pages will be different depending on what device you're reading on. Page 10 on a computer might be page 80 on a phone. Since people tend to refer to the NEC and the Bible by chapter and verse, rather than page number, so the ebook probably won't cause any difficulty with those books. However, the all important tables might not come out as nice as the plain text, those might be just as hard to read as a PDF. 

Most PDFs are not DRM protected, many eBooks are, but I don't think the NFPA is locking down the NEC with DRM. DRM is a PITA in some ways. 

Now it turns out I am more of a paper type of guy so what do I know, take this with a grain of salt.


----------



## Victory Pete (Jun 29, 2012)

luckylerado said:


> PDF will be easier to use across devices.


Is there a search function on both versions? Do you know how many devices I can use these on?


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

I have no clue. PDF I think one could install all over the place. The ebook might have some neat stuff tho.

I have the pdf version of our code installed on the cloud, my pc, my tab, and my phone.


----------



## Victory Pete (Jun 29, 2012)

I was told by the NEC people that the eBook only works on Apple devices. I don't have any. It seems PDF is my only option. That makes it a simple decision.


----------



## luckylerado (Mar 19, 2010)

Victory Pete said:


> I was told by the NEC people that the eBook only works on Apple devices. I don't have any. It seems PDF is my only option. That makes it a simple decision.


Android and Windows both have ebook readers. If you are reading and searching on a phone you will be disappointed with either version IMO. PDF saved to the cloud is the way to go without question. 

BTW, the last time I bought the paperback it came with a free PDF copy.


----------



## oneTOU3 (Dec 6, 2015)

I have the PDF version of it. Point me in the right direction for eBook or PDF of the handbook


----------

